

Hackathons - Get more than just Prizes - ysadka
http://blog.iron.io/2013/12/hackathons-beyond-prizes.html

======
stephenitis
I'm skeptical about the idea of Test Driven Development being a great method
of production at a hackathon. Has anyone actually tried this at a hackathon
and come out the better for it?

~~~
fersho311
I personally never TDD (Test Driven Develop) my applications at a hackathon.
Hackathon apps are usually meant to be simple and easy and thus does not
require much tests.

